# T5 High Output Florescent Plant Lights and Fixtures



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Hi ya'll I am selling 12, 4 foot t5, high output florescent lights. 6 bulbs are grow spectrum 6500k and 6 are bloom spectrum 3000k. 5000 lumens per bulb. I also have four single bulb t5 high output fixtures for them. 

There are four bloom spectrum bulbs with less than 100 hours and four bloom spectrum bulbs with less than 100 hours, the rest have never been used.

I purchased these for indoor starting of seeds for which they are really unbeatable but had to switch to LED. Can be shipped at buyer's expense can also meet buyer within an hour of the Alabama, Tennessee, Mississippi line. 

Purchased for $240. Selling for best offer. Paypal or cash. Thanks.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Hi Again,

Decided to keep four of the used bulbs: 2 grow and 2 bloom and corrected typos above. Ad is edited to:

I am selling 8, 4 foot t5, high output florescent lights. 4 bulbs are grow spectrum 6400k and 4 are bloom spectrum 3000k. 5000 lumens per bulb. 54 watts per bulb. I also have four single bulb t5 high output fixtures for them. All of this was purchased form HTG Supply this past summer and used for very little this fall. Four of the bulbs (2 of each spectrum, have never been used or taken out of their sleeves).

This link shows similar bulb and fixture and gives details that apply.

There are 2 grow spectrum bulbs with less than 100 hours and 2 bloom spectrum bulbs with less than 100 hours, the rest are unused. These are high output bulbs which will only fit a T5 high output fixture. The fixture wings (the sides which reflect the light downward) are a little flimsy, imo, overpriced by the retailer which is why I am not asking so much for them. My loss. But the ballasts themselves are great, the fixtures work like new and have hanging rings to suspend from ceiling.

I purchased these for indoor starting of seeds for which they are really unbeatable. They can be placed within an inch of the seedling as long as temps at leaf tops do not exceed mid 80's. I test temps with a laser temp gun for precision. The bulbs can be mixed as seedlings mature or switched to bloom spectrum for flowering if the garden is entirely indoors. They can also be mixed for the entire growing and maturing phases. 

Will ship at buyer's expense can also meet buyer within an hour of the Alabama, Tennessee, Mississippi line. 

Asking $100 for all plus shipping (to be determined based on buyer's zip code). Paypal or cash. Thanks.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

i think these are sold. thanks for looking.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2009)

Check your account the funds should be there. Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Got it. Thanks!


----------

